# Sommerfeld/CMT Router Table



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello everyone,

It has been awhile since I posted last, but things have been crazy. I am finally getting around to getting my workshop and router table built and I need some help.

I go my father's Sommerfeld/Industrio router tabletop with a slightly used Hitachi M12V router. The router table top/fence has never been assembled.

I watched the videos that came with the top and it doesn't give the dimensions of the cabinet that Marc builds. I called Sommerfeld tools and they couldn't help. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on the cabinet for it? I have the phenolic top where the router mounts directly to the top. I would like to make the raised panels just like his video.

Thanks for any and all help!

Keith


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I will call Marc about this. I'm not sure how long it will take me to get a hold of him so be patient.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I can understand him not having the plans for it because they quit dealing with CMT a long time ago. I would think they still would have the dimensions somewhere in an archive?

Thanks again,

Keith


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Keith
I have built this table, but at moment I can't find my plans , the measurements on the side pieces are 21" x 35" the front and back are 29" x 35"
This a picture of mine, Marc sold them in cabinet made easy, I build this to learn how to make raised panels

The sides fit between the front and the back ( so the sides finish measurements is 22 1/2")
So we finished measurement would be 22 1/2" x29" x 35" tall

I don't remember if the plans came on a CD and VHS or paper if I find them I will let you know

I found the cd online http://www.amazon.com/ROUTER-TABLES-MADE-EASY-Sommerfeld/dp/B000UZS7YQ


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

http://sommerfeldtools.com/pdf/router-table-instructions.pdf


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Semipro said:


> Keith
> I have built this table, but at moment I can't find my plans , the measurements on the side pieces are 21" x 35" the front and back are 29" x 35"
> This a picture of mine, Marc sold them in cabinet made easy, I build this to learn how to make raised panels
> 
> ...


John,

That is exactly the cabinet I am looking to build. The front of the cabinet has the two drawers on the bottom. I have the DVD collection. That is where I got the idea from, but the plans weren't included on the DVD.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Salty Dawg said:


> http://sommerfeldtools.com/pdf/router-table-instructions.pdf


Don,

I checked that PDF, but my router top is too small for those dimensions of that cabinet. I have the older router tabletop, which is the phenolic material.

Thanks for reply.

Keith


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

BigCountry said:


> John,
> 
> That is exactly the cabinet I am looking to build. The front of the cabinet has the two drawers on the bottom. I have the DVD collection. That is where I got the idea from, but the plans weren't included on the DVD.


Keith give me a little time tomorrow look for the set of plans if I can find them I got them because I built it from the plans from Marc sommerfeld
Maybe 10 years ago or longer


----------



## Bigjet747 (Mar 9, 2011)

Router table plans, yes go to sommerfeldtools.com./woodworking-made-easy/routing-system-instructions enlarge routing system instructions and scroll toward bottom you will find step by step instructions and Demarion's


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

bigjet said:


> Router table plans, yes go to sommerfeldtools.com./woodworking-made-easy/routing-system-instructions enlarge routing system instructions and scroll toward bottom you will find step by step instructions and Demarion's


Erwin,

Thanks for your reply. The link/plans on the Sommerfeld website are for his new router table top. I have his older phenolic style. His newer model is larger in size than his phenolic top.

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Keith
I found the cd but yet to find the plans but you are welcome to the cd if it would help
I built this cabinet to learn how to use the tongue and groove bits and to make raised panels I will keep looking find it, hard to believe can not find them normally I keep all my plans in the same box (did find out I got way too many plans)

PM me address i will send it 2 you


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I called and left a message with BJ (BobJ3) about this. I am pretty sure he built a couple of tables for these tops. Hopefully he will respond.


----------

